
Stigler diet - an early rigorous approach to nutrition - ColinWright
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stigler_diet
======
ColinWright
There's been a huge amount of discussion here about "Soylent", be that a
company, a project, or whatever.

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Aso...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Asoylent&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

What I'm a little confused about is why people aren't doing this "properly",
in the sense that the problem was formulated by Stigler over half a century
ago, and George Dantzig produced the algorithm to solve a large, complex
version of it over 30 years ago.

If you're really interested in producing an adequate diet for minimal price,
why not actually use the work done decades ago?

